# Give this jerky a shot!



## BenCarlson (Mar 19, 2021)

I've been making this stuff for several years and, in my opinion, it is the best jerky I have ever tasted. I like to smoke mine for 2 hours before I put it in the dehydrator but it is still excellent without any smoke flavor. Just made 7lbs worth this week and still have some big muscle groups that need sliced so more will be on the way! 









						Deer Jerky Recipe - Chipotle Venison Jerky Recipe | Hank Shaw
					

A deer jerky recipe spiced with spicy Mexican chipotles in adobo. This is a great venison jerky recipe from award-winning chef Hank Shaw.




					honest-food.net


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2021)

Bookmarked,  may try it next time thanks !


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 19, 2021)

May have to try this with ground deer


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 19, 2021)

I've had Hank Shaw's website bookmarked for years.  
Haven't tried the jerky recipe


----------

